# Tutorial para limpiar la pc



## sentey2000 (Ene 11, 2013)

tutorial para limpiar su pc!!

Cada 3 o 4 meses es necesario desarmarla completamente solo deberías dejar conectado el procesador de la tarjeta madre ya que las demás partes son solo de enchufar  


bueno el primer paso: 
1_tener un lata de aire comprimido y pincel
2_desartornilladores felix 
3_una goma de borrar
4_tener una pulsera anti estatica
5_importante para recordar donde va cada cosa compras una de papel y cortar un pedasito y los enumeras cada cosa   osea el 1 con 1 

segundo paso:
retiramos la una de las tapas laterales y desemchufamos  todos los cables de la fuente con mucho cuidado despues  de aver desenchufado la fuente la destornillas de la parte de atras 
y retiras la fuente con cuidado 

tercero paso: 

procedemos sacar la memoria ram o placa de video ect y luego  pasamos el aire comprimido a toda la placa madre y el ventilador  para retirar todo la mugre y polvo ,ahora vamos  revisar el estado de los capacitadores y del ventilador del micro y verificar cada ,ahora procemos a limpiar los pines de la memoria ran con la goma ,despues retiramos el ventilador o cooler del micro y le pasamos aire comprimido y verificamos aciendo rotar con el dedo el ventilador que no haga juego o se trabe .atencion al colocar un poco grasa siliconada y procemos armar las partes que sacamos de la palca madre

cuarto pasopcional si quieres hacer o no

 la limpieza de la lectora :  Solo se procedemos a sacar los tornillos del lector y sacar las tapas protectoras y la parte de delante de la bandeja. Luego limpiar esas tapas con una aspiradora o trapo .para que al cerrarlo no se vuelva a ensuciar.  nos encontraremos con la bandeja y una plaqueta en la parte de abajo. Lo que haremos es soplar o sacudir el aparato para que al cerrarlo no se vuelva a ensuciar el ojo óptico. Después limpiar el ojo (muy cuidadosamente) con un trapo no muy áspero con hisopo humedecido con alcohol .

quinto paso: 

bueno como hicimos al principio que sacamos la fuente ,la pasamos a revisar .bueno  primero procemos a desenchufar la fuente de alimentacion y esperara unos 15 minutos ,procedemos a retirar los tornillos de la parte superior de la fuente para acceder ala misma y vamos a encontrar en su interior toda la circuitería, condensadores, disipadores y ventilador (atencion revisar el estado esos componentes ),podremos observar un poco de mugre o demaciada .bueno primero sacaremos el ventilador destornillando los tornillos de atras y con el  aire comprimido le pasaremos al ventilador para retirar la mugre y si quieren le pasan con un pincel ,Después pasaremos el pincel por la placa de circuitos para quitar la suciedad acumulada con cuidado y pasamos aire comprimido para concluir armando las partes que retiaramos luego Para probar la fuente de alimentación sin conectarla a la placa base sólo debemos de proveernos de un trozo de cable y puentear el cable color verde con algún cable negro del conector de la placa base y revisar su funcionamiento.

sexto;
vamos proceder a armar la computadora despues de comprobar su buen funcionamiento de sus partes ,bueno  1_colocaremos con cuidado de vuelta la fuente atornillando en su lugar 2 _procedemos conectar los cables de la fuente a la placa madre y lectora ,disco ect con cuidado 3 colocaremos la memoria ram o placa video, en un sochets con cuidado precionamos y travamos con ganchos 4 _revisamos cada parte si colocamos bien asta estar seguro y procemos a poner la tapa lateral y terminamos.

espero que alla gustado opinen si le gusta desde gracias


----------



## unmonje (Ene 13, 2013)

Aporte 1:
            No encontré tu explicación de : ¿ que hacer con la pulsera anti-estática ?.  diria un LEGO.

Aporte 2 :
            Desenchufar el ventilador del micro antes de sopletearlo pues algunos generan tensión que destruye partes y nunca hacerlo con aire comprimido húmedo (de compresor), salvo que haya sido filtrado de humedad previamente. 

Aporte 3: Se puede evitar abrir la PC en 5 años o mas si se le pone un buen filtro de aire a los ventiladores colectores (ej: el de la fuente u otros) ,en cuyo caso, basta quitarlos ,lavarlo, escurrirlo y volverlos a poner cada 3 meses. (yo lo hago siempre)

El polvo siempre viene de afuera, si la presion neumatica interior es mayor a la exterior nunca entra polvo.


----------



## sentey2000 (Ene 13, 2013)

bueno gracias por revisar mis tutorial bueno   a lo primero ala pulsera era para conectar al gabinete  por que Esta pulsera se utiliza para realizar la descarga de la electricidad estática de nuestro cuerpo a tierra y quedemos descargados de esa nociva "carga" que puede afectar mucho las partes de un pc.Segundo  dije tener mucho cuidado al desarmar el ventilador y darle con aire comprimido ,como dije antes para futuro tutoriales corregire mis errores


----------



## rascueso (Ene 14, 2013)

buen aporte... lo unico que no comparto es.. 





> Después limpiar el ojo (muy cuidadosamente) con un trapo no muy áspero con hisopo humedecido con alcohol .



creo que el alcohol opaca el lente. prefiero tirarle un poco de aliento y darle suave con un hisopo. saludosss


----------



## unmonje (Ene 23, 2013)

rascueso dijo:


> buen aporte... lo unico que no comparto es..
> 
> creo que el alcohol opaca el lente. prefiero tirarle un poco de aliento y darle suave con un hisopo. saludosss




Estas en lo cierto, el sistema optico es de plastico y el alcohol lo ataca de manera irrrevesible.
Habria que ver si con alcohol hisopropilico , no sucede, pero no es facil de conseguir.


----------



## rascueso (Ene 23, 2013)

yo consigo el alcohol hisopropilico en casas de electrónica.. es marca delta


----------

